# Atlanta Herf - April 26th



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm hosting a herf on Saturday April 26th at Blue Havana II Cigars. There are at least a dozen folks from another board signed up plus 3 cigar reps! Didn't want you guys shut out, as this one should be memorable. Starts at about 7pm... BYOB/BYOC. Hope to see a few of you here.

Jim


----------



## Pac (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh, I would love to come.. but won't be in Atl until May 26th. 

Do you know of any events/herfs taking place then, or in about a week after that date? I think I can get at least one evening off from the girlfriend 

And while I have you on the line, so to speak, do you know where in Atl there are any JR stores? Tried to find a store listing on their site but couldn't find any..

Happy herfing!

/Pac


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

Pac said:


> Oh, I would love to come.. but won't be in Atl until May 26th.
> 
> Do you know of any events/herfs taking place then, or in about a week after that date? I think I can get at least one evening off from the girlfriend
> 
> ...


I'm sure we can get a few of the guys to come herf while you are in town!

No JRs in Atlanta... closest is in North Carolina. Don't really need them tho, I've got pretty much anything you need! :ss


----------



## Pac (Mar 10, 2008)

BlueHavanaII said:


> I'm sure we can get a few of the guys to come herf while you are in town!
> 
> No JRs in Atlanta... closest is in North Carolina. Don't really need them tho, I've got pretty much anything you need! :ss


I'll at least stop by for a visit and a smoke, will be in Atl for 6 days visiting my brother and then 4 days in NYC and have told my GF that there will be at least some cigar activities so she (should be) is prepared for it.

The reason for asking you about a JR wasn't meant as any disrespect (although I didn't reflect on the fact that you had a cigar shop ), just that I've promised a couple of BOTL's here to stop by one and pick up some stuff that is only sold in JR. They don't do int'l shipping :/

Maybe I'll have to find one of the JR stores in NYC then.. or arrange some sort of re-shipment domestically.

One thing I will look for for myself is a box of CAO Criollo pampas 2004-2005 (they changed from the original 4x40 to new style 4x38 in 2006). It's the kind that came in a drawer cabinet style box.. so if you can find one of those (for a reasonable price.. ) you've got a customer! :tu

/Pac


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

Just topping this...

I am expecting to have 10-20 folks from the boards as well as Sean from Primer Mundo, Sondra from Miami Cigars and Luis from Molina Cigars. Should be a great time if you can make it!!!

Jim


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

BlueHavana,

Do you have a website by any chance? I'm going to be in Metro Atlanta in Aug and Want to swing by.



Thanks,


Jon


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

Just check his profile. 
Its listed there... :tu


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

Kidrock387 said:


> BlueHavana,
> 
> Do you have a website by any chance? I'm going to be in Metro Atlanta in Aug and Want to swing by.
> 
> ...


sure... it's www.bluehavana2.com
Website is undergoing a major facelift!
Look for new website by the end of this week.

Jim


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

1,394 mi – about 20 hours 54 mins, just a tad to far, and my daughters B-day that day or I would be there. :ss (You guys are in for some fun with Jim)


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

Just a last minute reminder!
Hope to see you here.

Jim


----------

